# question about indian bayou



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey guys, does anybody know what the water depth is in Indian bayou all they way into the canal at San Antonio drive? Wondering if my boat will make it. Looking at some property there. Thanks


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

The bayou is plenty deep. Entrance to bayou, that's another story.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

what size boat you got?


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Ask your Real Estate sales person,,,that should tell you how much they know of the area.....ask about the winter time low tide depth, that's critical.


----------



## Nokomis (Nov 12, 2012)

There are some pretty good size boats in the bayou, the outlet is the key, it is marked but shallow on low tide...


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks, I've got a 34ft sportfisher and a 45ft sailboat that draws 5ft


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Holy Cow! I can barely get my 21' bay boat in there on low tide. Is this a serious thread?


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Why wouldn't it be a serious thread? I'm stuck on a supply boat and have never fished up that way. My wife found the property and was interested, but doesn't know how to see clues like how big are the neighborhood boats. Thanks mitty, if you can't hardly get in with a bay boat that's all the info I need.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Capt. Joe;

I have to float, push, pull my bass tracker in there at times.
I doubt your boats would be able to come & go w/o problems.


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Get one of these....you'll be good to go!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

UncleMilty7 said:


> Holy Cow! I can barely get my 21' bay boat in there on low tide. Is this a serious thread?


He asked a legit question. No need to be negative about it I'm sure he wouldn't have asked if he knew what you knew.


----------



## grumpy old man (Dec 20, 2009)

be aware of the no-seeums, they will be bad in that area! i live near mulat bayou, and have not seen many large boats come and go from indian bayou, especially in the winter.


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks, looks like ill have to pass on the property


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Splittine said:


> He asked a legit question. No need to be negative about it I'm sure he wouldn't have asked if he knew what you knew.


 Wasn't being negative and didn't mean to imply anything but surprise. My bad.


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

Im pretty sure there are a couple 54' hatteras old bodies docked in there. They weigh a lot and draft a lot.


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Really? I guess I'm just gonna have to scout it out when I get home


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Capt.

If there are large boats in there, I'll bet they stay moored and don't leave the bayou.

As a past Realtor, I'd use the shallow draft entrance to my buying advantage and discount the property by several thousands.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Flounderpounder said:


> Get one of these....you'll be good to go!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpR926L_f3I


 That is EXACTLY what I need.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Don't know how big it is...but this is what is in the waters behind a house on the street you mentioned.


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks, I'm just gonna have to see for myself when I get home


----------

